# Driftwood and rock supply?



## Dawna (Jul 29, 2013)

I am looking for specific rocks. Seeking small slate rocks AND ones that look like these: http://i1.ytimg.com/vi/Khog4yEz_AU/maxresdefault.jpg that can fit a 5 gallon, or 10gallon. Does anyone know any pet stores with these types of rocks for cheap let me know. Just need a bunch of small ones to place in front of driftwoods.

Also seeking a load of tiny twig like driftwoods, kind of like the ones you pick off a tree in front of your house but safe for aquarium and already been boiled and sink. Stores always have huge twig driftwoods or small thick blob driftwoods


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

land scape supply store for the rock...
and a walk down most river beds or lakes for the twigs


----------



## Dawna (Jul 29, 2013)

Adz1 said:


> land scape supply store for the rock...
> and a walk down most river beds or lakes for the twigs


Do you know any landscape supply stores in vancouver?


----------



## indefine (Aug 10, 2013)

those rocks look like they are basalt. you can find them at:

http://www.landscapesupply.com/catalog/

and/or

http://www.landscapecentre.com/

however, they may not have sizes as small as you are looking for. the smallest ones i've found at northern landscape supply is about 6"x6" and are typically a bit more flat faced (without the nice jaggy features). the next size up are the half man boulders which are upwards of about 12". you might dig around in their rock pits tho and find broken off chunks that might be small enough. the yard in coquitlam has only half man boulders in baskets, so you probably wont find a lot of small pieces there. best bet is northern landscape supply.

as for driftwood, unless anyone here has some on offer, otherwise even the ones you get from the pet store i would still do a bit of a clean and prep process on before putting in your tank. if you are up for picking your own, out around pitt river bridge is where i picked mine from. be mindful it is more of a risk because of what kind of wood you might be picking and obviously the cleaning process will be more involved if you go this route.


----------



## smccleme (Aug 20, 2012)

I have both rocks and small driftwood you can have for free; if you come to Chilliwack.


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

North west landscape supply in Burnaby. Its on the Burnaby, Vancouver border.

As for the wood. Walk down the Fraser River


----------



## Dawna (Jul 29, 2013)

I am scared the woods I pick up by the rivers aren't suitable. And I am no wood expert, I heard theres particular woods that can be toxic


----------

